# Sinmoo Hapkido



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

I came across an article in the most recent issue of Asian martial arts titled Cultivating the Elixir Field with Sinmoo Hapkido Danjun Breathing And I was surprised to see this in Hapkido. This is Chinese qigong and I was not aware that such things existed in Hapkido.

Is this type of training common in Hapkido or is this just something by the grandmaster in the article; Grand master Ji Han-jae who created Sinmoo Hapkido


----------



## rockstream (Dec 12, 2006)

Elixir... not a very common vocabulary for like us, non-English speaking people. After consulting Webster's New World Dictionanry,  I found that we also have a word for that. 

Elixir of life, which is well known in Asian culture because of the first emperor of ancient China, who unified China for th first time. We call him Chin Xi Whang in Korean. I don't know how to call him in Chinese nor in English. Anyway...!

DanJun Breathing is a very common concept, not only in Hapkido, but in all the Asian martial arts. Maybe it could have different names, like Gigong. But the meaning is same. 

I think the concept of Gi(Ki, Chi) is a very subtle subject to discuss here. However, we think we feel it in any way. Specially when relating it with breathing. Not only in martial arts. In religions,too, like Buddhism, Hinduism and etc.

Frankly speaking, it is very cautious to mention as a Korean Hapkido person, because GM Ji is related. 

However, Danjun breathing is very common in Hapkido, which already contains the name Ki in its name, as you recognize. Only we don't know how that breathing is explained or practiced in the name of Elixir. Thank you.


Sungbook Bae
Ulji-Kwan HKD Master


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2006)

rockstream said:


> Elixir... not a very common vocabulary for like us, non-English speaking people. After consulting Webster's New World Dictionanry, I found that we also have a word for that.
> 
> Elixir of life, which is well known in Asian culture because of the first emperor of ancient China, who unified China for th first time. We call him Chin Xi Whang in Korean. I don't know how to call him in Chinese nor in English. Anyway...!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, I am aware of Qi (Chinese) in Chinese martial arts and Ki (Japanese) in Japanese martial arts and I assumed that Korean Martial arts had something as well but I was rather surprised to see the Danjun breathing description that was so incredibly close to the Chinese Qi training. 

I have trained Chinese martial arts for many years and I am use to seeing it there, I was just surprised to see it in Hapkido. 

Again thank you


----------

